# [gelöst] hal - für was? // mounten als user

## ocin

Hi, kurze frage: 

Wozu brauche ich HAL? Ich habe nur 2 programme die es benötigen, gimp und wine.

Was genau macht es?

Die andere frage ist ob ich den hald starten sollte? Ich denke schon irgendwie wenn hal dep von gimp und wine ist.

Irgenwie finde ich das komisch. Ohne das hal useflag wird es trotzdem mit installiert.

Also, was macht hal, für was ist es gut, brauche ich es, sollte ich das useflag anlassen und sollte ich den deamon am laufen haben?

mfg nicoLast edited by ocin on Sat Jun 09, 2007 4:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

HAL ist die Abkürzung für "Hardware Abstraction Layer". Was genau das Ding macht, weiß ich selber nicht, da ich per useflag -hal in der Datei /etc/make.conf dafür gesorgt habe, daß das Proggie bei mir nicht auf den Rechner kommt. Aber das kann bestimmt ein anderer Forenleser hier beantworten oder du begnügst dich mit dem recht allgemein gehaltenen Artikel bei wikipedia.

Übrigens habe ich sowohl gimp als auch wine installiert bei mir und beide brauchen hal nicht, wenn man das useflag wie oben beschrieben setzt.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## blice

hal+dbus sind einfach nur dafür da, daß man als User nicht mehr mounten muss.

Alle wechselmedien werden automatisch nach /media/* gemountet.

----------

## Pegasus87

Es geht nicht nur ums Mounten, auch werden Kernelmodule (treiber) bei Bedarf geladen. Eigentlich keine schlechte Sache und ich wüsste nicht, warum man drauf verzichten sollte...

----------

## ocin

Ok, ich hab keine kernel module, /media ist meine musik+filme platte aber das mit dem mounten finde ich interessant. Ich hab noch keine konfiguration gesehen dafür hmm, und kann ich das mit dem mounten auch per dbus machen das ich auf hal verzichten kann dann?

----------

## nikaya

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Eigentlich keine schlechte Sache und ich wüsste nicht, warum man drauf verzichten sollte...

 

Sehe ich auch so.  :Cool: 

Vor allem KDE und Gnome benutzen imho intensiv HAL.

Für nähere Informationen befrage man Tante Google.Die sagt u.a. folgendes:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS,_HAL,_KDE_media:/

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/GNOME_Energieverwaltung

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2005/05/080-ivman/index.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware-Abstraktions-Schicht

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> ...und kann ich das mit dem mounten auch per dbus machen das ich auf hal verzichten kann dann?

 

DBus ist lediglich für die Kommunikation unter verschiedenen Programmen zuständig und hat nichts mit dem Mounten von Hardware zu tun. HAL alleine kann Geräte mounten, macht aber ohne DBus keinen Spaß...... DBus alleine bringt dir nicht viel.

Warum willst du HAL verzichten? Das ist nun wirklich kein großer Klotz am Bein...

----------

## ocin

gut, ich nutze kein DE sondern einen leichten wm (pekwm) und die einzigsten programme die hal nutzen bzw das hal useflag haben sind gimp und wine.

Vondemher bringts mir nix. Automounten ist zwar toll aber das brauche ich nicht. USE="-dbus -hal" fertig  :Smile: 

Ich brauche vielmehr einen weg als user zu mounten. reicht das wenn ich den mountpoint chowne?

----------

## hurra

Nein, du musst als option in der fstab user oder users angeben.

----------

## ocin

dh ich müsste für jedes usb device ein eintrag in die fstab machen?

----------

## Knieper

Wenn man seine Hardware kennt, nicht x Kernelmodule der Art "vlt. hat das ja mein Kumpel und kommt mal vorbei" im Voraus kompiliert und nicht alle Nase lang komische Hardware anstoepselt kann man gut drauf verzichten. Gut, wer Fussfesseln a la KDE installiert, dem koennen hald und dbus auch egal sein.

Netzseite: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> dh ich müsste für jedes usb device ein eintrag in die fstab machen?

 

Exakt. Man kann das Ganze dann noch verfeinern, indem man udev-Regeln schreibt, die einem dann je nach USB-device eigene devicenodes in /dev/ anlegen und die man dann in die fstab einträgt. Das hat den netten Effekt, daß man eine Fehlermeldung über fehlende devicenodes bekommt, wenn man ein device mounten möchte, das nicht an den Rechner angeschlossen ist.

Gruß

Poly-C

----------

## ocin

okay, dankeschön für die antworten

----------

## blice

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Exakt. Man kann das Ganze dann noch verfeinern, indem man udev-Regeln schreibt, die einem dann je nach USB-device eigene devicenodes in /dev/ anlegen und die man dann in die fstab einträgt. Das hat den netten Effekt, daß man eine Fehlermeldung über fehlende devicenodes bekommt, wenn man ein device mounten möchte, das nicht an den Rechner angeschlossen ist.
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

HM? Ich hab noch nie ein fstab für irgendein Wechselmedium erstellt, in meiner fstab stehen nur feste mounts die ich immer brauche.

Ich nutze Xfce4 mit Thunar, stecke ich ne Cd ins laufwerk oder nen usb stick an, ist innerhalb ein fenster mit dem Inhalt da. (im gegensatz zu kde, wo das mal eben 10-15 sek dauert bis der fragt "WAS der machen soll"

----------

## Polynomial-C

Naja ich mag diese Lösung mit HAL trotzdem nicht. Ich meine, vielleicht bin ich in der Hinsicht auch extrem konservativ, aber so mußte ich das all die Jahre, wo es noch kein HAL für Linux gab, auch machen (damals noch mit devfs) und war mit der Lösung eigentlich immer zufrieden. Ich bin eh kein Freund von diesen Automatismen (die erinnern mich einfach zu sehr an diesen verhaßten Autostart von Windows). Insofern bin ich eigentlich froh, daß man auch hier wieder den Unix-way-of-life gehen kann, spricht es gibt für alle Probleme mehr als eine Lösung.  :Wink: 

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Necoro

hmm ... danke für den Thread ^^ ... nachdem ich das hier gelesen hab, und niemand einen anderen Grund für HAL als das Automounten fand, hab ich einfach mal ein -hal in die make.conf eingetragen  :Smile:  ... das sollte neben "hal" auch einige andere programme entfernen  :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> hmm ... danke für den Thread ^^ ... nachdem ich das hier gelesen hab, und niemand einen anderen Grund für HAL als das Automounten fand, hab ich einfach mal ein -hal in die make.conf eingetragen  ... das sollte neben "hal" auch einige andere programme entfernen 

 

Dann nimm -dbus auch noch mit rein. Dafür konnte ich bisher auch noch keine vernünftige Verwendung finden...

----------

## Necoro

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   hmm ... danke für den Thread ^^ ... nachdem ich das hier gelesen hab, und niemand einen anderen Grund für HAL als das Automounten fand, hab ich einfach mal ein -hal in die make.conf eingetragen  ... das sollte neben "hal" auch einige andere programme entfernen  
> 
> Dann nimm -dbus auch noch mit rein. Dafür konnte ich bisher auch noch keine vernünftige Verwendung finden...

 

das habe ich bereits in erwähnung gezogen ... aber ein bisschen rumspielen mit equery hat zu Tage gefördert, dass das nix bringt, weil einige Pakete die ich brauche direkt von dbus abhängen

----------

